# Nissan maxima se



## #mwill3208 (Nov 30, 2020)

I have an 07 max and my brake lights doesn't come on. My head lights come to n good.but my brake lights are not working. Please help.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

First things to check are the fuse and the brake pedal switch. I'm pretty sure your brake circuit fuse will be in the inside fusebox (left lower dash).


----------

